# Anyone has experience with Somali?



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

From the names I named by kitties, you can tell I like wild / wild looking cats. I watched a program on TV a few months about that talks about Somali. I think they are extremely beautiful with the fox look alike face.

I cannot afford to buy a purebred now, but I would like to know some first hand experience about this breed. And any Somali breeders here?


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I've never even heard of that breed - going to go look it up now!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I haven't owned a Somali, but I used to admire them at the shows. I do know they are very active cats, maybe not quite as much as their shorthaired version, the Abby (Abbysinian), but they are very busy bodies.

http://www.cfainc.org/breeds/profiles/somali.html


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

catloverami said:


> I haven't owned a Somali, but I used to admire them at the shows. I do know they are very active cats, maybe not quite as much as their shorthaired version, the Abby (Abbysinian), but they are very busy bodies.
> 
> Cat Fanciers' Association: Breed Profile: Somali


Very active as like bengal? I see the information said they will run through the house. But Cheetah, Panther and Mui Mui are all doing it.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

"Somalis are active, playful, interactive cats. Like their parent breed, the Abyssinians, Somalis seem to wake up every morning with a "to-do" list. They should be given plenty of room to run, lots of individual attention and play, and a variety of toys. However, they tend to be calmer and less active than the Abyssinian. Not True LOL
They are also extremely inquisitive and clever, which may cause some trouble for the cat! An open door is as good as an invitation, as are garbage pails, windows and open drawers. Fortunately, they are also easy to train to use scratching posts." from CFA

My boy is this and so much more. He is always on the go. Quite diferent that my others.


----------



## Mimosa (Dec 2, 2010)

The Somali is *the* breed that has won my and my husbands heart. I had seen a picture of a Somali on the website of a Birman breeder near us and I was immediately struck by the "wild" look too.

When we went looking for a third cat I really wanted a big red cat like a Maine **** or a Norwegian forest cat, but DH brought a cat encyclopedia home one day and started going through all the character descriptions. He wanted a cat that craves affection and was active and feisty. The description he liked most was that of the Abyssinian. I told him there was also a longhaired version and he liked that even better.

Our Flynn is everything we could've wished for. He is always doing something, very seriously too. He is often unintentionally funny that way :razz: Flynn adores my husband and even though those two spend a lot of time together he won't forget to give me attention too.

If you want to see a really cute video of a man and his favorite cat, click here;
Kattensite-forum - - Flynn en zijn baasje

Flynn is an "older" type Somali:


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

That is one of the most utterly charming videos I've ever watched. And the music was perfect, thanks for sharing, whether it is yours or just one you found and liked.


----------



## Mimosa (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks, I made the video myself in 2008, that's my husband and Flynn.


----------



## thenakedorchid (Sep 15, 2010)

Beautiful video! To think he was so tiny when you got him! Adorable adorable.

If I may ask, what are the breeds of your other kitties? You have such gorgeous cats! Do you do your own photography?


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

That video is adorable, your husband really is in love


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh my gosh! I love that video!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I love that videos - what a beautiful cat, but my goodness, I had no idea they were such a large breed!


----------

